# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  Kako naći ginekologa u dubrovniku koji će mi nabavit gonale?

## thegirl25

Cure a pogotovo Dubrovčanke, jel znate slučajno na koji način se ja mogu postavit prema svojoj dr. da mi nabavi lijekove? Da li meni to ona mora napravit i ako kojim slučajem ne želi znate li nekog doktora koji će mi to sa sigurnošću napravit a da je ok? Odma bih se prebacila kod njega? Hvala

----------


## amyx

koliko ja znam od kada ti zatražiš ljekove koje ti je napisao MPO specijalist tvoj dr ima zakonski rok od 30 dana da ih nabavi. Probaj se na to pozvati ako ti odluči komplicirati  život

----------


## thegirl25

već sam na telefon dobila ljutit odgovor da mi nemoraju oni kupit a meni se stvarno ne da shvađat.. radije bi da mi neka cura savjetuje tu u našem gradu nekog ginekologa koji mi neće pravt probleme i zna napravit UZV folikulometriju samo mi za to i trebaju  :Smile:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

thegirl25 imaš pp

----------


## alkemicar

ipaš pp   :Love:  
pls, javi ako uspiješ riješiti što

----------


## thegirl25

oću javim vam sve od početka do kraja...

----------

